# Furry Animations



## silvertwilight (Oct 20, 2007)

I love 'em but they're so hard to find
Does anyone have links or anything to any furry animations whether they be action scenes or stories or whatever ^^

thx people


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 20, 2007)

Funny.  I was watching an animation of a fox sucking off a dragon a couple days ago.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 20, 2007)

Fluf and Crowchild are the artist you're looking for.

Fluf is a multi talent who does pretty much everything, from art to comics, to animations an even music.
Page: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fluf/

Crowchild is a fair artist who does a lot of animations and even made his own website. (called High Tail Hall.)
Page: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/crowchild/

I'm pretty sure there are more, but those are good places to start.

/Art pimp.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey thx gru ^^
I'll go check em out (this is NOT a bump)


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 20, 2007)

Animations as if Flash or Gif or both? @.@

Going to start making Fur Gifs in Fireworks soom time


----------



## lance.f (Oct 20, 2007)

I can do flash


----------

